# APHA trainer situation advice



## PaintLovinGirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I have years of horse experiance, from riding to showing but I have never shown APHA. I have recently purchased my first APHA horse, a 9 month old colt (technically a yearling now) from a succesfull paint trainer and breeder who I named A Real Casanova. He is bred very well and ready to be shown in yearling lungeline classes and showmanship in the Iowa Paint Horse Futurities this year. I had him as a training horse at the school I am attending but I fell in love with him and just had to buy him. I was in need of a horse that would be able to get me to where I want to go and he just seemed like he would be that horse. In the time that I have been working with him (I started exactly one day after he was weaned), I have taught him to lunge quietly, he knows the verbal ques he is going to need to know to get through his life, and he can do a mean showmanship pattern. Here is where I need some advice. I am keeping him at my teachers house because there is not many acceptable boarding barns in the area and my teacher (who has been training pleasure horses at the highest level for the past 40+ years, but is now retired) has advised me that I need to get a big time trainer to train him for a few months and to show him in the open classes so that he would be more succesfull. I really had my heart set on showing him amateur and was told that I cant show him in amateur if he is in open classes. Thats what I was told but I think that person was wrong. Another trainer who I was taking lessons from for a few years told me that I should just work with a trainer and show him in amateur. My goal is to have him be as succesful as possible, but the reason I wanted to show him so badly was because I wanted to get my name out there and get more experiance. I know the cost of all of this and do not need to be lectured on how pricy these shows and training cost, and to be honest it isn't going to be able to keep us from having succes. 

My question is, should I get a trainer to show my colt in the futurities in open classes or should I show him myself (while working with a trainer) in amateur classes? also, can a horse be shown in open and still be eligible to show in amateur? Thanks!


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

It depends on who would show him better taking a horse to a big show is different than practiceing at home their are sights and sounds for him to react to. The more experencied the person working with him for that first bit is better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

If you have yourself not trained horses for others then you qualify for amateur or novice amateur & can show in those classes while your trainer can show your horse in the open or futurity classes. I know the trainers around here their client are mostly youth & ammy exhibitors so they do alot of coaching at the shows & do show their clients horses in some classes. Alot of their time is spent doing training in warm-up pen,helping prep the horses & coaching their clients. It is The futurity & open classes is where you will see the trainers showing .


----------



## PaintLovinGirl (Jan 7, 2013)

The thing is that he has been around large shows and sounds and a chaotic enviornment on multiple occasions because he was at my school (ecc) for quite a while and he was there during many shows. I've also spent alot of time sacking him out. I just dont know if he would be able to get asmany points or gain as much value if I show him in amatuer classes. Can I show him in amatuer and open? I understand what your saying though, I am still far from being a professional trainer but everything this horse knows (which he knows alot for his age since we started really young) is because of me. We both understand each other very well and work great together. I have seen actual trainers try to work with him and all he seems to do is get flustered. Maybe its just me but I do believe him and I work very well together.


----------



## PaintLovinGirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Would I still be able to show in the amatuer and open classes at the futurities? We are still of course going to do many open shows as possible because we could both use the experiance


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

PaintLovinGirl said:


> Would I still be able to show in the amatuer and open classes at the futurities? We are still of course going to do many open shows as possible because we could both use the experiance


Yes you can show your horse in open classes,futurities & amateur. The trainers tend to dominate the futurity classes as far as placing{they should that is there job,suppose to be the professionals} but not to say an Ammy hasn't shown & done well against some:wink: then there is often the non pro futurity or stake classes often offered that are great.


----------



## PaintLovinGirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you for clearing that up! That is exactly why my teacher wants me to get a trainer to show him, because the traniers dominate because they are trainers (I didnt wanna say it lol) but I dont see why we won't do as well if I have already put in alot of work, my horse is of higher quality (one of the good things about buying so young, cheaper price for an amazing horse!) and I am willing to work with a trainer, plus we just get along so well!!!


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

IOWA PAINT HORSE CLUB BREEDERS FUTURITY

^This is the link you will need to find out about the Iowa Paint Breeders Futurity. You'll probably need to send in the Yearling Sustaining form & payment (due date is April 1). If you have any questions, don't be afraid to call the IPHC representatives listed on the forms.

You can show in the Open and the Non Pro futurity classes. You will also be able to show in any Open, Amateur or Novice Amateur classes that are part of the regular APHA showbill. At the futurity shows, remember there is basically a regular APHA show going on along with the futurity show.

If you look at the past year's results for the yearling lounge line futurity classes, you will see a lot of owners exhibit their own horses in the Open and Non Pro classes. My gelding was shown at the IA futurity & won some money, shown by an amateur (before I bought him). Here he is: 




The futurity is not until September so you have a lot of time to learn all you can about showing in the lounge line classes & getting your horse ready to perform at that level. I am hoping to be there with my gelding for the 3 year old classes. I will be riding him myself against all the BNTs.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I hate to say this...but until your "well known" on the circuit, im willing to bet many judges will look right past you no matter how good your horse it. I find these big circuits...its about who you know.

So i do think that your current trainer is right when she says to get a big name trainer for a little while to handle him, because he will have a better chance at placing.

Politics. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Maybe it depends on what part of the country your in:wink: ,but I have seen amateur exhibitors do well. Hmmm know a amateur exhibitor from our club that just this past year earned over 100pts with her yearling showing in halter & IHT, has honor role placing & top 10 at WS


----------



## PaintLovinGirl (Jan 7, 2013)

GottaRide said:


> IOWA PAINT HORSE CLUB BREEDERS FUTURITY
> 
> ^This is the link you will need to find out about the Iowa Paint Breeders Futurity. You'll probably need to send in the Yearling Sustaining form & payment (due date is April 1). If you have any questions, don't be afraid to call the IPHC representatives listed on the forms.
> 
> ...


Gottaride, Are you going to the three at ECC and the fourth one at the iowa equestrian center? And thats what I was thinking, I am an amatuer and it is an open class so I know that I CAN show but its all a matter of actually winning. And I don't have a name, just a quality horse and they people I will be competeing with will all know each other.


Basically what CLaPorte432 mentioned is what im really worried about. But how will I make a name for myself if i dont get out there and show?


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

The only thing I can say is "get over it".  There are just as many amateurs showing their own horses against the trainers as there are trainers showing for their clients. Amateurs will place higher than trainers when it is deserved, as will trainers place higher than amateurs when deserved. Just make sure you are an amateur that deserves to be high in the placings. This means you have to be able to prepare yourself and your horse, know the rulebook, know the class procedure, look the part and have fun. 

I really enjoy showing in Iowa. The people are very nice & have a lot of fun. The shows are well run with knowledgeable people available to help. Don't psych yourself out of the opportunity to show at this level.

I will probably only make it to the Paint futurity show and the October Pinto show in Cedar Rapids. It's a 6 hour haul for me.


----------



## PaintLovinGirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah I really had my heart set on showing him because I have worked with him so much and I know what he can do. He is a very talented little baby who is already half way there. People started telling my mom I needed that big trainer to use their name to help him win but I think i am qualified to show against them. And I do have a big time old school trainer helping me out by constantly giving me lessons, letting me ride his horses and letting me board at his house, so it isn't like I'm going in there not knowing anything! 

I also like the horse industry in iowa, theres alot of really talented horses and people and they are usually pretty nice. The only reason I get to show down there is because im attending school at ecc and ended up buying my training horse from my instructor! Otherwise, it would be a 6 hour haul for me too.


----------

